# SS SANTA for STRIKEWZEN



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the catapult for Strikewzen I made for the SS Santa 2011. It's an oak root entirely made by hand, knife only, sand-paper and nourished with Camellia oil. I'm sending in a couple of days.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, such elegant lines accented with a very rugged beauty. Strike is one lucky shooter!

Just don't drop it in the woods!

Eddie


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beauty!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome looking shooter.
Philly


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Authentic fork.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A very unique slingshot. This is very awesome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is unique and nice to look at. Looks comfortable in your hand, too. Being made of root wood it must be pretty indestructible too. You did a great job with that.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Wanna trade?

Just kidding, if that were in my collection, it would stay there for life!

Very nice slingshot and looks to be a great shooter too!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice one, Bob. I won't post up mine here, because Jim wanted to be "blind" until he gets it. Will post when he says he got it


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is definitely a one of a kind shooter, awesomeness to the t.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Aras said:


> Nice one, Bob. I won't post up mine here, because Jim wanted to be "blind" until he gets it. Will post when he says he got it


Ok I disabled his account, you are free to post with out him seeing it
















LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Aras said:


> Nice one, Bob. I won't post up mine here, because Jim wanted to be "blind" until he gets it. Will post when he says he got it


I'm looking forward to seeing it mate.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Wanna trade?
> 
> Just kidding, if that were in my collection, it would stay there for life!
> 
> Very nice slingshot and looks to be a great shooter too!


LOL maybe the next one







, if I am able to find a new root. Not easy really but not impossible.....thanks for your nice comment Nathan.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates for your nice comments. It was a pleasure to work on this oak root for Strike.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

ok now i'm under a lot of pressure lol

my work is not even 1% of what Bob can do









my 4th SS made by the magician


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> ok now i'm under a lot of pressure lol
> 
> my work is not even 1% of what Bob can do
> 
> ...


I'm sure your work will be great because you're doing it with your heart. I'm really pleased that you like this "oak root" and I wanna tell you that I've been enjoying working on her. It was my third sling from a root and I have learnt something new, so I have to thank you too. Take it easy mate!







Cheers, Bob.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Definitely one of a kind.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

How about keeping the Secret Santa again ?







so I can pair with BOB


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Literally a slingshot monster emerged from the earth.

Una moustra Bob! muy ad hoc con estos dias. jeje!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again guys, I appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Literally a slingshot monster emerged from the earth.
> 
> Una moustra Bob! muy ad hoc con estos dias. jeje!


Hola Chepo, es interesante hacer una honda de la raíz, la madera tiene una densidad diferente y se convierte en una escultura.
Saludos amigo!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry I was a bit slow, I started a showcase thread for the Santa http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12252-secret-slingshot-santa-2011-showcase/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Sorry I was a bit slow, I started a showcase thread for the Santa http://slingshotforu...-2011-showcase/


It's ok mate, I think Strike will post it as soon as he reaches the catapult. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

That makes me want to go take a walk in the woods--very unique and beautiful!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very nice Bob , me ha gustado muchisimo .
Un abrazo


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

weird...but cool







nice job bob !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates!


----------

